# Snake avoidance Training



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Are there any organizations that put on Snake Avoidance training/clinics in the Salt Lake area ????


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10613


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

WOW Thanks Bret the timing is perfect


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

No prob. I put one of mine through it a few weeks ago.


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

After seeing the Post where the guy ran in a 48 inch rattler that almost got him it got me thinking, my little girl is to curious and she needs awareness so to be safe


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That sounds like a good class to take a dog too. A buddy of mine taught me how to do rattlesnake avoidance training and it has been very effective. Doesn't cost a dime, but you can't be faint at heart.


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Just completed the Snake Avoidance Training with my Lab Annie she wants Nothing To Do With SNAKES NOW.......

The trainer Web Parton does a very Professional job following a systematic approach. I would highly recommend his training program and he trains ALL Breeds......

He will be in the Salt Lake Area with his last class on Tuesday. Here is is Web snakesafe.com


----------

